# KBC Room Maps



## bobpark56 (May 27, 2016)

The front desk at Ka'anapali Beach Club kindly sent me a pdf file of their floor & room maps. I would be happy to share this with Tuggers, but darned if I can figure out how to do this. Can anyone advise?

I did try exercising the "Manage Attachments" option near the bottom of the "Post New Thread" page. It said the maps file went somewhere, but it gave no indication of where that "where" is. Perhaps someone on TUG now has it.

I also tried the paperclip icon at the top of this message entry form. That seems to function exactly like the mysterious "Manage Attachments" facility.

Puzzled poster need professional TUG help.


----------



## DeniseM (May 27, 2016)

When you click on the paper clip, it asks you to choose a file from your computer:



> Upload File from your Computer
> 
> *CHOOSE FILE*



Click the CHOOSE FILE link, and then choose the file from your computer.

Then click UP LOAD.


----------



## DeniseM (May 27, 2016)

Here is the other thing - make sure your file size isn't too large:

 bmp	1.91 MB	-	-
 doc	1.91 MB	-	-
 gif	1.91 MB	-	-
 jpe	100.0 KB	-	-
 jpeg	1.91 MB	-	-
 jpg	1.91 MB	-	-
*pdf	1.91 MB	*-	-
 png	100.0 KB	-	-
 psd	100.0 KB	-	-
 txt	1.43 MB	-	-
 zip	2.38 MB


----------



## DeniseM (May 27, 2016)

Another option is to open a free acct. at a site like www.photobucket.com

Upload the map.

Click on the IMG link.

Copy it.

Post it on TUG in a regular message box.


----------



## youppi (May 27, 2016)

Hi Robert,
Your file is too large at 1.95 MB. You must compress (zip) it first.

You posted it on our FB group. So, I have it. If you can't do it, I will do it for you.

Thanks


----------



## bobpark56 (May 29, 2016)

youppi said:


> Hi Robert,
> Your file is too large at 1.95 MB. You must compress (zip) it first.
> 
> You posted it on our FB group. So, I have it. If you can't do it, I will do it for you.
> ...



Ha! I knew it went somewhere. But TUG  never told me where. Does something need to be fixed here?

Yes, it you would complete the process, it would be helpful. I took it as far as I was able to...until the trail disappeared.

Thanks for the offer. I thought that some folks here might like to see the current floor maps for KBC.


----------



## DeniseM (May 29, 2016)

Hi Bob - I'm not sure if you saw my posts above, but the map didn't post on TUG, because _the file is too large_.  If the file is too large, nothing happens when you try to upload it.   

The only way to fix it is to reduce the size of the file on your computer, and then upload it.  Or, use the suggestion in post #4 above.


----------



## youppi (May 29, 2016)

This is the Robert's file compressed (zip) View attachment KBC room maps.zip


----------



## baf99 (May 30, 2016)

Thanks for posting this. I hope to go to KBC next year. NOT that I will get a room choice as an exchanger (through GPX) but still, good info. I plan to call a few days ahead. I did the same thing when I went to Wyndham Kona Hawaiian village last year and I got an itty bitty ocean view. I don't know if that had anything to do with it, but it can't hurt.


----------



## artringwald (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks! I had some out of focus pictures, but with this I don't have to strain to read the room numbers.


----------

